# Maine Coon babies!



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Arent they...."ugly" ?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

omg they are soooo cute not fugly at all!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you, Clare, for reassuring!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Arent they...."ugly" ?!


Awwwwww, so gawgous, what are they about 6 week old summat like that


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

They are lovely


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I love the little on with his/her paw up. Very very cute.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

such beautiful kittens those blues eyes just make you melt


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone! Those blue eyes due to change either to amber (mom's) or green (dad's).


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Very pretty kitty


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Now they are some bloody lovely lookin kittens  
cant get over how gorgeous they are...im having anotha looky lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Elena can you tell wat ones eyes color are gonna turn out to be all the wile there turning????

i luv green eyes


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Elena can you tell wat ones eyes color are gonna turn out to be all the wile there turning????
> 
> i luv green eyes


No.....till they're turn........They could have dad's color, mom's pattern and then a few weeks later - eyes color chages.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> No.....till they're turn........They could have dad's color, mom's pattern and then a few weeks later - eyes color chages.


LOL thats mad but kwlll.

i really like that stretchy one  they is all gorgeous but that one stretchin is sooo cute.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Arent they...."ugly" ?!
Er in a word Anele...NO! These are some gorgeous edible kitts and great pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks, Loe and Kelly; I know they are gorgeous; I am nearly licking them too....My camera is crap tho, needs something more serious.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

how cute


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gorgeous kitten Elena.............so so cute


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies - they are a bit mucky as they're been given a plate with meat and decided that it is a shorter way to walk strait accross it.....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

elena they are gorgeous,!!! so pretty,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

found them! they're gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> found them! they're gorgeous


,they are arnt they,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> elena they are gorgeous,!!! so pretty,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





ajshep1984 said:


> found them! they're gorgeous


Tnank you.


----------

